# Welcome to your future



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I find the videos at the end of the Disney ride Spaceship Earth interesting...











This one is particularly exciting:





Do you think the future will be anything like these videos? :tongue:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I assume we'll probably be extinct inside about 8 to 12 years. I'd like to believe I'm just being pessimistic, but I assume the way things are going, our years are numbered.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I assume we'll probably be extinct inside about 8 to 12 years. I'd like to believe I'm just being pessimistic, but I assume the way things are going, our years are numbered.


Well in those videos it showed that we'd have made our technology and way of life environmentally friendly. I am not so pessimistic. Humans will figure out what's wrong and demand it be fixed. History shows this. And if our government or politicians can't give us that change then the people will simply create a revolution.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I assume we'll probably be extinct inside about 8 to 12 years. I'd like to believe I'm just being pessimistic, but I assume the way things are going, our years are numbered.


 You're being pessimistic you forget humanities cowardice and ability to cling to life no holes barred. Humanity will survive somewhere some how probably. That or will back down from destroying itself. If not at least you were right. < True Optimism


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@DarkWarrior



> You're being pessimistic you forget humanities cowardice and ability to cling to life no holes barred. Humanity will survive somewhere some how probably.


Okay, we won't go extinct in 8 years, we'll probably have no freedoms by that point. By 2024-27 which is around 15-years from now, we probably will be phased out in one way or another.

So many things that can do it by accident. Artificial intelligence _(which could exist in the form of weapons technology, or other)_ eventually reaching the level of intelligence to decide they don't like us and view us as troublesome pests and destroy us; self-replicating nanotechnology leading to a gray-goo scenario.

There are also desires to produce particle accelerators that can produce true microsingularities _(we're not talking about all the fear mongering bullshit about LHC -- genuine mini black-holes)_ with even more powerful particle accelerators than the LHC.


R.C.
My tagline below...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

We will either merge with technology or be crushed by it. It is not within our capabilities to limit ourselves to only what we can control. Technology is developing at an exponential rate while we continue to evolve more rapidly it is no where near the level it needs to be in order to keep pace. More than likely as science breaks through medical barriers we will learn how to live longer with less sustenance by replacing either genetics or physical components or even both until we will technically no longer be human.

Thankfully since technology takes some actual intelligence to manipulate properly the governments probably won't be the ones to kill us. It will more than likely be the religious zealots who fear the apocalypse will occur should we "tread on holy ground". So in turn they will save God the effort and wipe us out for him by being the closed minded idiots _most_ humans are.

We are too much like a pathogenic organism to really be entirely wiped out. Still the odds of civilization having to start over completely should not be over looked. People wonder what happened to those that created the pyramids and other landmarks scattered around the globe. It may just be that we hit the limits of our capabilities for that path of development and something or someone hit reset on it all.

just speculation.. what would I know anyways


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@NotSoRighteousRob



> We will either merge with technology or be crushed by it.


Well considering that when something can go good or bad, nature generally tends to favor the bad, we will probably be utterly destroyed by our own creations. To make it worse, these creations will probably also destroy most all other life too. 



> It is not within our capabilities to limit ourselves to only what we can control.


I think people have simply forgot the concept of self-restraint.



> Thankfully since technology takes some actual intelligence to manipulate properly


But if it's sufficiently intelligent, it will be self-directed and therefore will be able to manipulate itself



> We are too much like a pathogenic organism to really be entirely wiped out


I'm sorry, that's just bullshit. We aren't as parasitic or resilient as you think.



> Still the odds of civilization having to start over completely should not be over looked


If we go under, we ain't coming back...


R.C.
Remember to read my tagline below...


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

Humanity won't disappear unless entire Earth gets shattered to bits. So far we do not have the ability to do that (despite all the hype about nukes, even a volcano eruption or an ocean hurricane releases more energy than the most powerful nuke). On the other hand will you and your progeny survive a potential big war? That is an entirely different question and that is what you should be genuinely worried about. Migrate to Australia if there is a global war. I think that is the safest human friendly place on Earth. Additionally the poles are also safe but totally harsh living conditions.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I assume we'll probably be extinct inside about 8 to 12 years. I'd like to believe I'm just being pessimistic, but I assume the way things are going, our years are numbered.


That's a rather narrow time frame. I see why you'd say this, but I don't expect the human race to go extinct anytime soon. 

If we do go extinct in a decade or so... in some way I think that would be really fucking cool. I mean, I know that really it's not cool at all, and that we should hope to live on indefinitely. But come on? I am so down with being able to say (in the hypothetical afterlife, which I don't believe in) that after all the humans, I was among the few who saw the end.

But really, I'd guess we have a few thousand more years to go. Part of me also believes that in a few thousand years we will have colonized other parts of the universe. Who can say, though? This idea may also be highly unlikely.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow... this thread has turned into something completely different from what I expected XD


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

eros5th said:


> Wow... this thread has turned into something completely different from what I expected XD


Hehe tru dat. But there are some indicators that the future won't be so lovely jovely if powerful countries continue this course.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Perhaps someone will find this relevant:

Twenty top predictions for life 100 years from now.


----------



## GentleChaos (Jan 21, 2012)

A better question would be what will life be like if we are still here 100,000 years from now and we still have technology.......


----------

